# Favorite Combo?



## rajuncajun074 (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok everyone has different rods and reels for different situations. Everyone has different techniques that they excel at whether it be flipin n pitchin, cranking different types of structures, or deep water methods. My question is what is your one favorite rod, reel, line, and method combo? 

Mine is a 7'3'' Falcon Cara Heavy action rod with a 7:1 Pfleuger Patriarch strung with 50lb McCoy green Braid, on it you I will always have a tru-tungsten weight a 3/0 or 4/0 gamakatsu hook, some type of soft plastic (usually senko, chiggercraw, or a wooley bug). And my method of mayhem is of course flip n' pitch in wooden structure. 

when the goin gets tough I know this is my strength and I can always put fish in the boat with it. So whats yours


----------



## ensignjason (Jan 8, 2007)

Curado 200D and Loomis GL3 7'6 hvy fast action--but I use alot of larger lures--I also like my Revo Inshore with XP3 Med Hvy Castaway.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I use Curado 200D on an Allstar topwater special. I find I can use it for everything except heavy carolina rig. For that I have a Citica 200 on a pool cue American rodsmith. Both with 35Lb suffix.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

7'4" Kistler Frog and Slop Special
Quantum Accurist PT
65 lb. Power Pro Braid
Scum Frog Popper


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Absolute Favorite fishing combo-nothing like a throw-line for simplicity. This Spring my wife tied a piece of left-over Easter Ham to a long piece of used haystring, looped it around her wrist and tried to catch a 6 ft alligator off of our dock. I was planting bell peppers in the garden and my youngest daughter ran up to me yelling, "Daaad!, Daaaad!!!!, Mom is trying to catch an Alligator!" That got me moving.

Of course I made sure the loop around her wrist was tight before she tried again, good twine isn't cheap.

True Story ( except for the last sentence); I found a strong cane pole and tied the string to it so she didn't get yanked in.

Louis


----------



## rajuncajun074 (Feb 12, 2009)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Absolute Favorite fishing combo-nothing like a throw-line for simplicity. This Spring my wife tied a piece of left-over Easter Ham to a long piece of used haystring, looped it around her wrist and tried to catch a 6 ft alligator off of our dock. I was planting bell peppers in the garden and my youngest daughter ran up to me yelling, "Daaad!, Daaaad!!!!, Mom is trying to catch an Alligator!" That got me moving.
> 
> Of course I made sure the loop around her wrist was tight before she tried again, good twine isn't cheap.
> 
> ...


hmmmm not exactly what I had in mind but good story anyways


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Shimano Calcutta 400 on a Lamiglas XC 807.
Works salt and fresh.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

This seems geared to LMB, and I rarely fish for them, so here is a take on striped/white bass from a guide.
I use tough equipment, it has to be to handle mean fish that get can big, and sometime rough handling by clients and still be good quality.

The Abu 5500C3 is a great reel to fill that bill, one of the smoothest drags I have ever experienced on a reel, good line capacity and easy to maintain.
I use them on 2 different rods, one an Ambassador Tournament Grade ATG661 MH 6'6" lure wt 1/4 to 1 & 1/4. This handles casting and vert jigging heavy slabs and big top water lures like the Mag Spook well.
The other is an Academy 7' line for 8 to 17 lb test line and 1/4 to 5/8 lures. It works very well for smaller top water lures and rattle traps, we use slabs that are much heavier than the rod is rated for, with no problems so far.

I also have 2 Mitchell 300 EX reels on Jarvis Walker TUFF TIP TTS 661MH spinning rods rated for 8-20lb test line and lures from 3/8 to 7/8. They are 6'6' and really have held up well under the stress of very big stripers, up to 13lbs. 
One lady fisher person who we took out landed 2, 24" stripers at the same time on a 1oz Rattle Trap(one on each treble hook) when we had them spooled with Spider Wire, no way could she have landed them on mono. Lee netted the fish while her boyfriend and I were fighting 24" stripers of our own on the other side of the boat. 
He said that the 2 fish were actually swimming together and making turns like dance partners, instead of working against each other and being just dead weight. It was an awesome sight to see them both come up in the net hanging off of the same rattle trap.
Really tough rods that cast well and can be used to vert jig with, though I personally don't like to use them for that as I can't have a finger on the line for feel like a baitcaster.

The reels we use are middle of of the road price wise, but very good quality, of course we don't light touch fish much, we fish for bruisers that wreck you tackle if possible.
The rods are cheap, and can be replaced without hurting the pocket book much, and big factor when rods are so vulnerable to getting stepped on, fell on, or otherwise mistreated and have to be replaced. However these combos have made it through the summer fishing an average of 4 trips a week with no breaks and I can't even count the number of stripers over 8lbs they have brought to the boat.

Two times this year someone on my boat was fishing with their own tackle and had it taken away from them in the blink of an eye by a big striper, both were Curado reels on rods that cost over $100.00. 
Something to be said for cheap.
SS


----------

